# Rincon 650 duel exhaust



## racetex23 (Nov 5, 2014)

So im looking to do a project on my 650 that i am currently building. I was thinking of running a duel exhaust system using twin cherrybombs(glasspack) i know it will take some major rejetting. My question is is there any negative effects this could possible have?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

If it is a car muffler, the back pressure wont be correct and you will most likely loose power.


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

You may notice it has only one cylinder.


----------



## racetex23 (Nov 5, 2014)

Coolwizard said:


> If it is a car muffler, the back pressure wont be correct and you will most likely loose power.


Thats what i was thinking so i was trying to think if a inline baffle would help out, almost like a restrictor plate in the exaust. I really want to get duels working good. Also thought about running two 350 hmf's

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------



Mac102004 said:


> You may notice it has only one cylinder.


I am fully aware it is a single cylinder lol I would fab a Y in order to duel it


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I know some boys that used tractor mufflers on there 450, and 350's seemed to work good and not near as loud as a hmf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCooper (Jan 1, 2015)

Mac102004 said:


> You may notice it has only one cylinder.


^^ THIS lol!

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------

